# Problem with Aperture 3



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

I have noticed that several of my photos in Aperture (both RAW and JPG) are no longer useable. It's as though something randomly has gone through my Aperture Albums, and many pictures are no longer viewable. Instead, there is an icon with a large exclamation mark on it. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like Aperture's internal file catalogue has been hosed, or you may have inadvertently tampered with it from the finder.

Do you use Time Machine, or some other external backup? If so, try restoring the catalogue.


----------



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes, I do. But the backup is also dead. Strange. I wonder if there is there a way to fix the files that I have?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Times like these I'm glad I do two backups... Superduper to one external, and Time Machine to another drive.

Sounds like you don't use Aperture a great deal and you don't 'check in' on a regular basis to make sure the catalogue is good? I'm thinking it was corrupted some time ago and you simply hadn't noticed due to lack of use? Try going back further in Time Machine to see if you can restore an older (but at least) intact catalogue.

Go to Apple's help forums, find the one for Aperture and fire away.


----------



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm really fed up with this. There is no non-corrupt version of my aperture backups. I do use the program quite a bit, but don't look through my old photos that often, and it is those files that are corrupt. I am thinking of giving up aperture for another product that is better. Is there something? What about reverting to iphoto?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

I much prefer Adobe Lightroom personally. You can download it and run for 30 days as a trial without restriction.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I second the recommendation for Lightroom... and I would double-up on your backup strategy; Time Machine alone is not going to cut it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

max said:


> .. And i would double-up on your backup strategy; time machine alone is not going to cut it.


+1


----------



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks guys! I might just give it a whirl!


----------



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

I downloaded the trial version, and LOVE it!!! This is hands-down a better piece of software! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad it's working out for you. I felt the same way after having played with both, I never took a shine to Aperture at all.


----------

